# Sonrise help



## Normz (27/2/17)

hey guys. I've been diying for a month or 2 now, and I'm currently only buying 2 juices. Now normally I wouldn't mind, but sonrise is what I vape 90% of the time, and it disappears as fast as, well, sonrise in my tank.

Anyway, so I'm trying to get a clone close, but I'm battling. It smells just about right, then after a week it changes completely. So far my "closest" have been:

Pineapple juicy 2%
Kiwi double 2%
Passion fruit 2%
Coconut 1%
Sucralose 1%

All tfa

And :

Pineapple juicy 1%
Kiwi double 1%
Passion fruit 2%
Coconut 1%
Sucralose 1%

Both were kinda ok after shake and vape, but turned into unvapeable monstrosities after a week steep, and I'm really enjoying the fruity vape of sonrise


From the description:

This unique take on a frozen Hawaiian drink will take you to a sun soaked morning on the Big Island. Sweet and savory passion fruit blended with smooth, exotic kiwi and pineapples. All it takes is one hit to know this will be your new all day fruit vape. It will leave you searching for all the hidden flavors until the sun comes back up.

70% VG

Any help on this, or a similar fruity vape would be highly appreciated

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

Joh @Normz, first time I read it, I read that you were dying

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Normz (27/2/17)

@William Vermaak lol, it looked weird now when I read it as well, but I think I may die if my fiancee finds out how much this juice really costs me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (27/2/17)

Here is an idea:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/6352

Take that recipe, which has gotten very good reviews, add some Kiwi and Passionfruit and maybe drop the pineapple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (27/2/17)

Awesome, thanks @Caveman , I'll get onto that n see how it goes. Never thought of using pina colada as a base

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (27/2/17)

Normz said:


> Awesome, thanks @Caveman , I'll get onto that n see how it goes. Never thought of using pina colada as a base


Glad I could help. Here are the full recipe notes for that particular recipe: 

Its the first one in the comments. You might be able to glean some info from there, specially to make your own flavor deductions from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/2/17)

I was thinking of exactly the same recipe @Caveman recommends above. That is an awesome Pina Colada. He also does a Mango Colada, which might give you some help with percentages if you want to play with other fruit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

